# question for the call makers.



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2014)

I was wondering if you guys ever use blanks with bark inclusions, that are as solid as the wood is? This blank for instance has the inclusion the length of it.I've been tossing them. thanks, Chuck.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Chuck, you chunk a piece like that? That is some purdy stuff. What is it?

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2014)

I bet if you were stabilize that piece it would stay together when turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd give it to someone that wanted to try, It is beech crotch Ray.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2014)

Dang. I'd agree with Kevin... if you stabilize it, it should make a mighty fine call. What are the dimensions?


----------



## myingling (Mar 6, 2014)

I have turned a few like that what I would do is CA it over a few days and let it soak in realy good ,,, The big ? for me is do I realy want to spend good money on a blanks that's going to last 1minute on the lathe LOL


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 6, 2014)

I've done bark inclusions before but only after stabilizing on my waterfowl calls. I have done some ones on turkey calls. Attached is one I did. Took a few weeks to get all the holes filled with ca but it turned out great!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2014)

It is 3 by 3 by 6 1/4 Johnathan. Nice call Andrew!.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 6, 2014)

I did that on a drum with CA it is holding up fine.


----------



## DcoTim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

@windyridgebowman I would be interested in trying to turn it, to see how it does


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 7, 2014)

It's yours Tim,I will have to figure out how to get it to you, it's too large for a sfrb. I would like to see what you make out of it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 7, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> It's yours Tim,I will have to figure out how to get it to you, it's too large for a sfrb. I would like to see what you make out of it.


 
Will it fit in a padded envelope?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

